# The yellow perch



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I know its early and I'm itching to get out for those yellow perch...gonna be year 3 to get that off my OCD list.. getting closer every year. Funny thing is the window for those seems to open and close so very fast. Anybody catch any yet this year?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I don't get it waller mill is full of em


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

It's worth a try hasn't been as cold as usually. Think Feb last yr they started to turn on. I'm down to try if anyone wants to go.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

They charge to get into Waller Mill park now. I have not caught a yellow perch since I was a little kid living in upstate NY. I didn't even know this area had those. Knew about the white perch. 

Are they abundant? Do they have nice size to them? What do you use to catch them?


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

We've caught them on minnows, but I have a picture on my phone where an aggressive one hit a stick bait


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Honestly I haven't fished there yet this winter but, in the past I've always seemed to catch more yellow perch than bass while bass fishing. Small rattle trap, shallow crank bait, or french spinners like a blue fox or rooster tail have always worked. I've got em up in the coves casting up under the bushes, and tolling down the center of the lake.I also know there's striped bass and hybrid in the lake, haven't caught one myself but watched a guy catch two drinks right on the far side of the tunnel one of the last times I was there. If I remember correctly it cost two dollars to park. Ther is a pier, a boat ramp, and they also rent boat, motors, and batteries. The boats are cheap the motor and battery is not.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Benji said:


> I don't get it waller mill is full of em


I'll have to give that a try, I've been fishing the tidal rivers close to my house


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Benji said:


> Honestly I haven't fished there yet this winter but, in the past I've always seemed to catch more yellow perch than bass while bass fishing. Small rattle trap, shallow crank bait, or french spinners like a blue fox or rooster tail have always worked. I've got em up in the coves casting up under the bushes, and tolling down the center of the lake.I also know there's striped bass and hybrid in the lake, haven't caught one myself but watched a guy catch two drinks right on the far side of the tunnel one of the last times I was there. If I remember correctly it cost two dollars to park. Ther is a pier, a boat ramp, and they also rent boat, motors, and batteries. The boats are cheap the motor and battery is not.


Place does look cool, I do have a kayak so I would be set there... Wow. I see a trip there real soon...


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

Back bay is full of big perch! Also northwest river will get a good run in February. I've caught a couple nice yellows last Sunday biggest went 12 inches. Fat n full of eggs.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

flukeassassn said:


> Back bay is full of big perch! Also northwest river will get a good run in February. I've caught a couple nice yellows last Sunday biggest went 12 inches. Fat n full of eggs.


+1


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

flukeassassn said:


> Back bay is full of big perch! Also northwest river will get a good run in February. I've caught a couple nice yellows last Sunday biggest went 12 inches. Fat n full of eggs.


Awesome.. thanks


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

flukeassassn said:


> Back bay is full of big perch! Also northwest river will get a good run in February. I've caught a couple nice yellows last Sunday biggest went 12 inches. Fat n full of eggs.


Hope you ate those eggs, it might sound weird if you've never tried it but yellow perch egg sacs are one of my all time favorite foods. Get the eggs out without breaking the sac open, then fry it up until the outside is crispy. If you get them at the right time of year its really delicious.


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

Where is Back Bay, and Northwest river?


----------



## tg2469 (Oct 28, 2013)

back bay is down in the pungo area of Virginia beach and northwest river is Chesapeake down toward the nc state line


----------



## Parkydad (Sep 22, 2014)

tg2469 said:


> back bay is down in the pungo area of Virginia beach and northwest river is Chesapeake down toward the nc state mmline


Thank you


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

flukeassassn said:


> Back bay is full of big perch! Also northwest river will get a good run in February. I've caught a couple nice yellows last Sunday biggest went 12 inches. Fat n full of eggs.


which part of back Bay is it? Are you in a boat or from the shore?


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Any part of back bay . Just choose one of the little rivers/creeks on the side of the road once you get close to sandbridge. Pull over and fish from land. They normal show up in back bay area first including rivers and run from there and end up in the NORTH west river at Bob's fishing hole . There's a two week run so once you stop catching at back bay they will all be at Bob's fishing hole.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Hmmm, I usually wait until March before coming out of my hybridization but all this talk of perch is making me itchy. 

Saltwaterassasin, when is the run?
Flukeassassn, you caught those perch in back bay or northwest?
Are you two related? lol just kidding


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

saltwaterassasin said:


> Any part of back bay . Just choose one of the little rivers/creeks on the side of the road once you get close to sandbridge. Pull over and fish from land. They normal show up in back bay area first including rivers and run from there and end up in the NORTH west river at Bob's fishing hole . There's a two week run so once you stop catching at back bay they will all be at Bob's fishing hole.


I must be thinking of a different part of back bay. The part I'm talking about is down passed little island pier. I don't recall and creeks or rivers on the way there. And where is bobs fishing hole? I'm still new to the area and still learning where everything is. And like orangecap said, all this talk about fishing is giving me the itch, or making it worse lol. And I'm assuming I'll need a freshwater license


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

OrangeCap said:


> Hmmm, I usually wait until March before coming out of my hybridization but all this talk of perch is making me itchy.
> 
> Saltwaterassasin, when is the run?
> Flukeassassn, you caught those perch in back bay or northwest?
> Are you two related? lol just kidding


I caught those perch in back bay. Also caught some really big pickeral. Might try again this weekend. Weather looks good. Hopefully they're still there


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I always seem to post about the yellow perch too early.. I'm ready to catch some. This weekend looks awesome regardless of any fishing




OrangeCap said:


> Hmmm, I usually wait until March before coming out of my hybridization but all this talk of perch is making me itchy.
> 
> Saltwaterassasin, when is the run?
> Flukeassassn, you caught those perch in back bay or northwest?
> Are you two related? lol just kidding


----------

